# Green bug on Caribe?!&!?



## Salvinni (May 18, 2003)

Hi all , hey i just got some caribes a few days ago, do they usually beat ea other to piss?
these things looked half eaten.
this was my first time w/ caribes ,jus wonderin if they are that vicious on ea other?.
Also 1 of em has a green bug on it, bout centimeter big.
having a hell of a time getting it off.
Again is this heard of?
thanks 
Sal.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Probably got beat up from the shipment from South America to the seller and/or on the way to your house. Feed them well and keep an eye to make sure they're doing well. I don't know what the green bug is but it sounds like a parasite...some are harmless to piranha's and are often found in their digestive tract. As for that one I'm unsure...you can try a parasite treatment and see if that clears it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you sure it's a bug?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

It would help us help you more if you provided pix.

They do get beat up because of the shipping from their location, tightly cramped in holding tanks, being quarentined, being held again for sales and then shipping to your house. BUt dont worry, they're hardy fishes that can and will heal quickly.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, a picture of it would be very beneficial


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, we need some pics to know, meanwhile you can use aquarium salt or Melafix to treat your Ps parasite or wounds!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm putting this in the "Diseases" forum. You may find more help there with your green bug problem as well. :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

pictures would be great, and welcome to the site, can we moce this to the disease section... if need be?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you can identify that it is a bug. Pull it off with some tweezers.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look here for info on paracites

please post a pic


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It was a paricite i talked to him.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but which one?


----------

